# Lyft - Never received hourly guarantee opt-in emails



## ybwbqg9379 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi there,

I have a problem which is that I never gets the opt-in emails from Lyft for the Hourly Guarantee Program.

I have 76 rides in total and my overall rating is above 4.90 with acceptance rate of around 90%. 

And this is the third week that I've been driving Lyft as a part-time driver.

Can anyone tell me why I can't the opt-in emails? Or are there any requirements for that?

I really appreciate it!

Bo


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems like you need to hit a PDB bonus OR possibly qualify for one in all things but car year....

Rating don't matter. Acceptance >90, though, likely does.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Check your spam.


----------



## ybwbqg9379 (Apr 29, 2016)

Firstime said:


> Check your spam.


I checked and there is nothing.


----------



## ybwbqg9379 (Apr 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Seems like you need to hit a PDB bonus OR possibly qualify for one in all things but car year....
> 
> Rating don't matter. Acceptance >90, though, likely does.


My car is a 2010 VW cc.

I don't think you need to be qualified for PDB to get the Hourly Guarantee.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ybwbqg9379 said:


> My car is a 2010 VW cc.
> 
> I don't think you need to be qualified for PDB to get the Hourly Guarantee.


There are a variety of theories going around.... Ratings, lifetime rides, even referrals. All I can say is that my experience disproves most entirely.

I got my first guarantee email just days after signing up, my rating was beyond dismal, and I had no clue how to refer people. What I -did- have was a high-90s acceptance rate, a 2011 car, and signup + both PDB bonuses achieved in the first 2.5 days of my time with Lyft.

So it's either acceptance, rides per week threshold, AND/or PDB 20% (to first qualify...pretty sure 10% or even acceptance rate alone can get you an opt-in email for the next one...that or a certain criteria set qualifies you for 2 weeks)

Got next week's opt-in today with like 10 rides in the week, but 100% acceptance at the time


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS oh, one other statistic was "achieved", though Lyft would undoubtably be asking for major flak if that's the qualifier: I hit the 14 cumulative hours app-online timeout pretty darn fast


....then again, that figure has nothing whatsoever to do with actual driving, so who knows. Checking your fares once with app at night, while answering the call of nature or something, is sufficient to easily hit that wall on day 2. (The counter keeps piling up until you go app-offline for a full 6 continuous hours... You could hit it without ever leaving your house or driving anywhere, much less anyone)


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm kinda finding that the guarantees are taking the fun out of it. Before I had both uber and lyft app on so I rarely got bored bc I was constantly getting pinged. Now I'm only getting pinged once an hr and don't think I'm making as much since I'm only driving 3 or 4 guaranteed hrs a day,and a few times I went a whole hr with no ping. The allure of this job was flexibility and working when I want,and now it feels more obligatory. They sent me another opt in email for this week,and tbh,I don't know why I opted back in lol.


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

I like opting in them trying to beat the promised rate. I've accidentally hit the 14 hour timeout once, last three weeks at 100% accept (hate cancelling and even on long pick ups Karma usually rewards me soon). Around 250 completed & 4.90. Just really committed to LYFT 3 weeks ago and started getting them. Hope they continue. I'm also enjoying getting back a portion of my 20% fee when possible. Helps offset new car payment. Uber will never allow me to dip into its 25%. B safe. Later.


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

I also never applied for any sign up bonus so I wonder if they feel they can spend a few extra dollars on me via promotions???


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm surprised they let you add a 2010 CC . It's a beautiful and awesome car but only 4 Seats , I've always wanted one but decided on a Passat instead since I couldn't drive Lyft in a CC . I think 2014 they added a 3rd seat , also I found a company that makes a 3rd seat conversion but it's pretty dang expensive

Also since PDB is 2011 and newer they might not offer the guarantee to cars older then 2011


----------

